# Help! I know I'm missing the Obvious - Pre-Cut Font Templates



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

You can tell just how green I am with the question but I've never seen it demonstrated and I've watched lots and lots of videos...

So my question is what to do when you have a name that has the letter more than once?

For example I purchased a set of Sticky Flock Letters in the 2" College Font from Matt over at The Rhinestone world.. Last night I get an order for an Alexa Window decal and though heck no problem I'll knock that out in a second...

But... Alexa has two A's! Now what... Am I missing something obvious? Do I need two sets of templates ideally? Do I use the one set I have and hope I can add an A at the end and it lines up? To further complicate things it's a two color A to boot...

So what do you pros do?... I imagine it comes up alot!

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## PABLO82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well by no means a pro but if your talking about pre cut and weeded letters then it's easy with sticky flock especially although we can't get it in the uk I use masking tape!!!

Simply anchor your transfer paper so you know when you lift it off and on to your templates it can't move and then line up your letters.

SAy YOU WANT THE WORD 'anna'...
Why not line up 'an' in position 1&2 then brush in the stones pick them up using transfer tape lift it off and then line up 'na' in position 3&4. Providing you know where the end position of position 2 and the letters are weeded to give perfect spacing you can't go wrong!

If it's two colours just add more steps to the process.
You could do it blind without any guidelines providing 1. your tape is anchored and 2. you place position three before removing position 2. But wait position 2&3 is the same letter so if you can find a letter which is the same width as 'n' then replace it after you have brushed in first set of stones and then nudge the 'na' up to that.

Get the idea??


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I told you I was missing the obvious I feel like such a dummy but after watching all the YouTube videos I've never seen it demonstrated but it makes perfect sense 

Thank you

Kevin


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Do as suggested brush in the stones, anchor the transfer tape, and lift off the stones. Move the A. In the case of anna, use a pen and mark the right side and bottom edge of the n so you can get it in the right position. Brush in the stones, anchor tape, and lift off. Reposition the n and a using the mark as a guide. Brush in and lift off. Should be perfectly aligned.


----------



## PABLO82 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm still learning too - I'm trying to emulate sticky flock here in the uk by using masking tape!! Messy and adds a little more time but still allows me to reuse templates and pre cut letters! You tube magne bling - interesting!! Still I think it's limited to 1 colour/layer designs Good luck to you.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

PABLO82 said:


> I'm still learning too - I'm trying to emulate sticky flock here in the uk by using masking tape!! Messy and adds a little more time but still allows me to reuse templates and pre cut letters! You tube magne bling - interesting!! Still I think it's limited to 1 colour/layer designs Good luck to you.


Have you seen this video?...

Making Rhinestone Template Material from Flock - YouTube

You should be able to get regular flock material for sure..

Kevin


----------



## PABLO82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Have heard of and visulaised the concept but no haven't seen a video so thanks - I wonder if it's worth the effort I'm getting faster and enjoy the fact that it's considerably cheaper than sticky whilst still allowing me to reuse and set my templates how I want - food for thought though.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Kevin
I just cut several of the popular letters


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

idelements said:


> Kevin
> I just cut several of the popular letters


After fiddling last night with moving the letters and what not... That's the way to go... I got it done but it was a fair bit of stumbling and fumbling...

Having a few extra letters would of made it easier...

That's for sure....

Kevin


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

So these pre-cut templates don't come with extra letters? I would think that to be fair, a SET of pre-cut alphabet would at least come with a double set of vowels and double some of the more popular letters like S, R, or L. Doesn't seem very time efficient or effective if you have to keep taping, lifting and shifting.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know about the precut letters for sure as I just buy the templates and cut my own but I think they only come w/ one each. But you can add on individual letters.


----------

